# "Tipper Platoons"



## MethylSilane (9 Nov 2001)

My Great Uncle was killed in 1945 serving as a private in the Royal Canadian Army Service Corps.

He is listed as being a member of 3 Tipper Platoon -- does anybody know what a Tipper Platoon is?

...because I figure somebody here would...


----------



## Jungle (12 Nov 2001)

Methylsilane, here is a brief description of what you are looking for:
"During the heyday of the post-war army, the RCASC Militia component included corps and divisional units, while the Regular element was structured for divisional level operations. Medium artillery regiments had an assigned RCASC platoon to support ammunition requirements; units were organized to meet airborne and other unique requirements; transport companies were assigned the areas belonging to each geographical command and to Army Headquarters in Ottawa. Overseas movements were controlled by a number of ‘Movement Control Groups’. There were ‘tipper’ (dump truck), water transport, motor ambulance and a myriad of specialized companies and platoons."
I found this info on D-NET.


----------



## Gordon Angus Mackinlay (14 Nov 2001)

Sir,
.

Tipper platoons were (and are) a important part of the military logistic support effort.

1st Canadian Army had in late 1944 in NW Europe ten tipper companies under command (not all Canadian of course) these having up to 5 tipper platoons each.

A tipper platoon had two establishments, lower with 20 task vehicles and normal with 30.   These being organised into sections of 5 vehicles, with in theory 2 drivers per vehicles, the norm however was just one.   Each section was commanded by a corporal mounted on motorcycle, the term used for tasking a service corps section was a 'brick', and the brick in tipping operations was the normal work effort.   The cpl acted as the section guide/pathfinder, and directed the work effort.   When the platoon worked together, which was the norm for most tipper platoon task, the section cpls acted as traffic control under the command of the officer and pl sgt.

The 4 or 6 sections in the pl, were commanded by a Lt/Capt in a 15cwt truck, the pl sgt mounted on a motorcycle with one or two soldiers similarly mounted, a three tonner for pl stores, and a fitters vehicle for routine maintenance and roadside repair.

The Company HQ had normal HQ and QM stores elements, a signals section and a LAD (Light Aid Detachment) for maintenance and recovery.   Companies normally came under Corps command, the CRASC (Commander Royal Army Service Corps), with other supply and transport units.   The companies were tasked out to units for their specific needs, this normally divisions, under the command of their CRE (Commander Royal Engineers), working with field engineer, general engineer, general engineer construction, mechanical equipment engineer, field park, quarrying companies etc.   Certain specialist engineer units actually had tipper platoons as part of their unit establishment, these driven by sappers.

Their normal tasking to move fill (soft ie soil or clay, or hard, rock, shale etc) in engineer construction tasks, the construction and maintenance of roads, tactical airfields etc, construction of hard standing, construction of water assualt entry and exit points, removal to debris to permit the movement of forward troops.   Etc etc etc.

When not tasked for such tasks, the tipper pl were normally used for the movement of bulk loads.   Since the vehicle 'tray' the load carrying area was unsuitable for the carriage of general stores or troops, they would be used for the bulk movement of ammunition or drummed fuel.   They would also be used for the removal of rubbish, scrap etc.

Probably the worse duty the tippers had was the movement of bodies to mass graves in the German concentration camps.

Tipper vehicles were normally of 3 or 6 ton capacity, normally with all wheel drive, and of American, British or Canadian manufacture.   In British Commonwealth engineer usage, a tip truck is much more than the American 'dump' truck which is just a means of moving loads back and forth and then dumping them.   A tipper vehicle actually takes part in the engineer construction process delivering the produce to the engineer physical work area, reducing the double handling.   So a tipper driver needs specialist training, and receives a different vehicle code on his driving licence.

Because of their role, tipper drivers were involved in the front line operations.   The History of The Royal Army Service Corps gives details of gallantry awards made to such, and also of their casualties.

The Canadian Forces have not had tipper platoons for many years, the last regular units going on the completion of the engineer construction tasks in the North.   There being small numbers of tipper vehicles in various engineer units.

In the Australian Army, with the drastic reduction of the Regular Army to rely upon Reserves in time of emergency, the tipper troops (our unit designation for such platoons) were disbanded, and the only tippers remaining were with engineer units.   The lack of such units was dramatically highlighted in engineer operations in East Timor.   With the small scale expansion of the Regular Army, such units are returning to the order of battle.

Having had to type this four times now I have probably missed out somethings I had originally written!

If you have any other queries do not hesitate to ask.

Yours,
Jock in Sydney


----------



## MethylSilane (15 Nov 2001)

Thank you, sir -- and to Jungle for your help.


----------



## Gorgo (30 Oct 2011)

I was going through my copy of David A. Morris' book _The Canadian Militia from 1855: An Historical Summary_ (1983) and I noticed in the listing for the Royal Canadian Army Service Corps units, there were two "tipper" companies (*48 Company RCASC* in Arnprior, Ontario & *49 Company RCASC* in Dawson Creek, British Columbia) that were tasked after World War II to support I Corps and II Corps (both were disbanded in 1954, BTW).

Does anyone who knows the history of the RCASC know what these companies were supposed to do?  I've never heard of a "tipper" company when it comes to the transport folks.


----------



## medicineman (30 Oct 2011)

Tippers refers to dump trucks - see here: http://www.junobeach.org/e/4/can-tac-sup-asc-e.htm

MM


----------



## Gorgo (30 Oct 2011)

Ah, gotcha!  Thanks anyway!


----------



## MedCorps (31 Oct 2011)

See: NOW MERGED

They give a good overview of the structure back in a 2001 post. 

MC


----------

